# Problems with Cool Edit 2000



## ossie_66 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello everyone!

I'm new here and hope that I am in the right place. I've used Cool Edit 2000 constantly and trouble free since it was released but I've recently upgraded to a HP Media Centre PC and am having some problems with it on the new machine.

Specifically, when I run either the hiss reduction or clip reduction tools I'm getting a strange wind chime/door bell type noise appearing intermittently through the audio file. These noises are definately not in the files prior to running hiss/clip reduction and never happened on my old machine.

If anyone has any suggestions on how I can overcome this problem I'd be very grateful. Thank you!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi ossie, welcome to TSF

What format are the sound files? (mp3/wav, 22/44htz, 8/16bit, etc)

Are you applying the filters to the whole file or just the affected areas?

The kind of artifacts you describe usually occur when a filter is applied too heavily. Noise reduction on a digital audio file is a delicate operation so you can't expect too much improvement to the sound quality when using the default settings. You might be applying too much hiss/clip reduction or applying it over too wide an area. Experiment with the threshold setting and FFT size, and preview before clicking OK.

Can you post some screenshots of the hiss/clip filter windows?


----------



## ossie_66 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi koala!

Thanks for the welcome and response & apologies for the lack of info in the initial post. I'm talking about .wav files (16bit, 44khz) that I've either ripped from existing cds using EAC or recorded from old cassettes straight onto my hard drive (although I have experimented with mp3's lately just as a comparision and have got the same artifacts appearing in them). 

I had done literally hundreds of old tape & vinyl transfers over the years on my old PC without any similar issue occuring and without fail, each one I've attempted with the new PC has done the same thing.

I had tried adjusting the level of hiss & clip reduction I've used, and also only trying to make adjustments to short sections of the files but the noise continues to appear. 

I'm convinced it's some sort of incompatibility with something on the new PC but lack the technical expertise to determine what it might be. 

Thank you!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're still using the same version of Cool Edit with the built-in filters rather than 3rd party plugins, then it could be a compatability issue with Windows Media Centre. WAVs and MP3s don't need any special codecs, so it can't be that.

Which version of Cool Edit Pro are you using and which version of Windows were you using previously? I've only used it on 98/ME. 

What soundcard and drivers are you using? You might just need to update the sound drivers.

Cool Edit Pro was discontinued 3 years ago and replaced by Adobe Audition (same program, just updated and rebranded) which you can upgrade to at http://store.adobe.com/store/produc...KPS1QFI0ILB2SOAVDJBIIV1?id=catAuditionUpgrade

Re: screenshots. Check your private messages (top-right)


EDIT: Instead of using the dehiss filter for cassette recordings, you could use the Equalizer to reduce the 10KHz range which is where most of the "white noise" occurs. I've done this before on tapes and the result is just as good, sometimes even better than filtering as it prevents the sound becoming too metallic.


----------



## ossie_66 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Koala,

As mentioned in the PM apologies for the delay in responding!

My version of Cool Edit is CE 2000 and it does include the separate noise reduction filters which I purchased sometime after the CE 2000 package, so it may be a compatability problem afterall.

I'd previously used it (a lot) with Windows 98 & Windows XP (Professional Version 2002) without any dramas so I'm definately leaning towards incompatability with Media Centre being the problem.

Thanks for the tip about the Equalizer as an option for hiss reduction! I'll give that a try but it's looking like an upgrade to Adobe might be required.

Cheers!
ossie


----------



## Mike V (Aug 31, 2006)

I have the same problem as ossie 66

This is what I get on a simple test;

1- File/New/New Waveform/44,100 Sample Rate/Mono Channel/16-Bit Resolution.

2-Generate/Silence/60 Second Silence Time. At this time I get One single Line running across (as expected)

3-Transform/Noise Reduction/Clip-Pop Eliminator/AutoFind All Levels.../OK

It's at this point that CoolEdit generates specific "sounds" at apprx one per 20 seconds. Very specific sounds that resemble large church bells. No recording is required to achieve this, no sound card also. Just a silence running through any of the noise reduction programs.

-Windows XP Professional
-Cool Edit 2000 30 Day trial version (ce2kmain.exe downloaded file, aug 2006)
-Click/Pop/Crackel Eliminator (DEMO) (ce2knr.exe downloaded file aug 2006)


any tips?

thanks

Mike V


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Ossie's problem was also caused by using a dehiss/declick DEMO plugin. It was fixed by upgrading to Adobe Audition and using the built-in sound cleaning features.


----------



## yeswab (Sep 14, 2006)

*Inability to enter CE2k license code*

Hi, all:

I used CE2k trouble-free for years. Recently, after a rebuild of my work computer, I reinstalled CE2k, and I was very lucky to remember my license code.

Installation did not prompt for a license code, so the dopey thing went on to install itself as a trial version. Clicking the *HELP > Buy Now* button does open a screen for printing out an order form or opening a link to the now-defunct Syntrillium site to purchase the product.

This dialog ALSO says "Or you may click 'Enter Serial Number' if you have been given a serial number for the chosen product."

I HAVE a license code.

HOWEVER, the darned "Enter Serial Number" button is grayed out, and I CAN'T enter the serial number! 

I have run into this before during rare re-installations, but for the life of me, can't remember how I worked around it.

Any help would be appreciated. A lot.


----------



## yeswab (Sep 14, 2006)

*Bell sound problem*

I, too, had the bell-sound problem resulting from the CE2k scratch+pop removal plugin. It was not a demo. The project was removing audio artifacts from a file of vinyl playout of the super-rare electric live version of Phil Ochs' "I Ain't Marching Anymore". 

I never did experiment much to resolve it.

Ultimately, I solved the problem by waiting 6 years for it to come out on CD.:grin:


----------

